# Hello all, from Indiana, US



## RCB (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello, in looking for information I have happened across this site several times. Figured I might as well make an account and step lightly into the mix.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't step lightly, jump in with both feet and start posting!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## PurplePenguin (Jul 9, 2009)

I did exactly the same thing yesterday, welcome to the site from a fellow new guy.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, RCB. Enjoy the place...... Most of us do !

Charles


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Hoosier! At least a transplanted one anyway. Enjoy the site and interaction.


----------



## imalko (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Hope you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

Yo RCB welcome to the gang everyone on here is very freindly, apart from all those guys above me of course


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow newbie!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard RCB, nice to meet you.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2009)

Heh....as Thor said, screw steppin lightly! Make a splash!!!! ...just don't get the mods wet, they get cranky. And don't feed them after midnight, either....

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California RCB.


Wheels



RabidAlien said:


> Heh....as Thor said, screw steppin lightly! Make a splash!!!! ...just don't get the mods wet, they get cranky. And don't feed them after midnight, either....
> 
> Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

G'day mate..welcome from down under!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California RCB.
> 
> 
> Wheels



That would be .....Matt, before morning coffee? Or Adler after the keg runs dry?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from Denmark.  *waves*


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

What were you doing when you came across this site

Why were you looking for Information?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy the vast treasures that can be found here.

TO


----------



## Amsel (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum on the world wide web.


----------

